# 17 hmr upgrade .. thank you U.S.A.



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I have had my Savage 17hmr for just under a year , love the caliber , hate the gun . Rough bolt , odd misfire and I dont enjoy the accutrigger or safety system . Time for it to go .I was torn between a Tbolt and the CZ . I decided I would like to replace it with a CZ 452 American , but being left handed none were available here in Canada . I checked the companies website and found that there were still a few available State side . So I contacted an Alberta Gun dealer that imports and after a few calls I have a lefty on the way . Thanx USA , I'm sure it will be a big improvement . atriot:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, should be worth a couple of pic's when you get it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Left on ! ....just sayin'

one of these days I'll break down and buy a lefty, As close as I've got is a left handed over and under.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

X2 on the pics......I was hoping you picked up the T-Bolt they sure are sweet looking!

Buds Gun Shop on line has fantastic prices, was looking at the Browning's and the CZ-USA in .22 mag., hard to justify that kind of money for me since it was going to be a short range shooter. the cheaper Savage that I went with, after shooting at the range and while groundhog hunting had a few issues. for what I'm going to use it for it's just fine.....the box is for .17 and .22 mag. when at the range it ran fine for 25 shots the box was PIA to slide up into the hole then while hunting the box randomly would self eject even when holding it, I called Savage they sent me a new box.

good luck with your new rifle and don't forget PIC HEAVY!!!!!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes Its gonna take a spell for it to get here bit I can hardly wait .The T bolt was a couple hundred bucks more than the CZ and a longer wait so that helped in my choice . Got my first lefty when I was 16 , a Remmy 870 and have been working on getting em all south paw since . Im right handed but only shoot lefty . The guns can be a littlle harder to find and a touch more expensive , but one of my lefty grandsons is gonna inherit a bunch of em . :hunter4:


----------

